# Grenoble : PommeBouffe 4 : 26 Février 2005



## Taho! (1 Février 2005)

*Bouffe Mac Generation *

 avec l'aimable participation de Pomme Grenette (car pour l'instant il y a plus de Macgéens), et là où ils seront !
Une organisation Taho!, noces, banquets et iPod _(Portables laissés au vestiaire, ce n'est pas une Lan... Michel Netzer a une dérogation !)_


*Samedi 26 Février 2005 *
*Grenoble ville olympique : Rendez-vous au Tex Mex Place Victor Hugo*


*Au programme : combat de posters,  boissons offertes par Apple Inc, Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! 
Chasse au yéti dans les rues ! 
Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !
Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde !  *








=============​ 

_*Je viens, sur !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




-
-


----------



## Balooners (2 Février 2005)

*Bouffe Mac Generation *

 avec l'aimable participation de Pomme Grenette (car pour l'instant il y a plus de Macgéens), et là où ils seront !
Une organisation Taho!, noces, banquets et iPod _(Portables laissés au vestiaire, ce n'est pas une Lan... Michel Netzer a une dérogation !)_


*Samedi 26 Février 2005 *
*Grenoble ville olympique : Rendez-vous au Tex Mex Place Victor Hugo*


*Au programme : combat de posters, boissons offertes par Apple Inc, Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! 
Chasse au yéti dans les rues ! 
Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !
Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde !  *







=============​ 

_*Je viens, sur !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- Balooners (toujours présent)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




-
-


----------



## WebOliver (2 Février 2005)

*Bouffe Mac Generation *

 avec l'aimable participation de Pomme Grenette (car pour l'instant il y a plus de Macgéens), et là où ils seront !
Une organisation Taho!, noces, banquets et iPod _(Portables laissés au vestiaire, ce n'est pas une Lan... Michel Netzer a une dérogation !)_


*Samedi 26 Février 2005 *
*Grenoble ville olympique : Rendez-vous au Tex Mex Place Victor Hugo*


*Au programme : combat de posters, boissons offertes par Apple Inc, Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! 
Chasse au yéti dans les rues ! 
Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !
Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde !  *







=============​ 

_*Je viens, sur !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- Balooners (toujours présent)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- WebO. A voir (disponibilités, etc.)
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




-
-


----------



## iTof (2 Février 2005)

*Bouffe Mac Generation *

avec l'aimable participation de Pomme Grenette (car pour l'instant il y a plus de Macgéens), et là où ils seront !
Une organisation Taho!, noces, banquets et iPod _(Portables laissés au vestiaire, ce n'est pas une Lan... Michel Netzer a une dérogation !)_


*Samedi 26 Février 2005 *
*Grenoble ville olympique : Rendez-vous au Tex Mex Place Victor Hugo*


*Au programme : combat de posters, boissons offertes par Apple Inc, Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! *
_*Chasse au yéti dans les rues ! *_
_*Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !*_
_*Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde ! *_







=============​ 

_*Je viens, sur !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- Balooners (toujours présent)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- WebO. A voir (disponibilités, etc.)
- iTof (en fonction des finances et des 1895 posts qu'il me reste à faire d'ici là  ) 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




-
-


----------



## chagregel (2 Février 2005)

*Bouffe Mac Generation *

avec l'aimable participation de Pomme Grenette (car pour l'instant il y a plus de Macgéens), et là où ils seront !
Une organisation Taho!, noces, banquets et iPod _(Portables laissés au vestiaire, ce n'est pas une Lan... Michel Netzer a une dérogation !)_

*Samedi 26 Février 2005 *
*Grenoble ville olympique : Rendez-vous au Tex Mex Place Victor Hugo*

*Au programme : combat de posters, boissons offertes par Apple Inc, Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! *
_*Chasse au yéti dans les rues ! *_
_*Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !*_
_*Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde ! *_






=============​ 

_*Je viens, sur !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- Balooners (toujours présent)
- chagregel (En théorie oui mais Gala de l'ESC après donc je resterai pas tard  )

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- WebO. A voir (disponibilités, etc.)
- iTof (en fonction des finances et des 1895 posts qu'il me reste à faire d'ici là  ) 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




-


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

*Bouffe Mac Generation *

avec l'aimable participation de Pomme Grenette (car pour l'instant il y a plus de Macgéens), et là où ils seront !
Une organisation Taho!, noces, banquets et iPod _(Portables laissés au vestiaire, ce n'est pas une Lan... Michel Netzer a une dérogation !)_

*Samedi 26 Février 2005 *
*Grenoble ville olympique : Rendez-vous au Tex Mex Place Victor Hugo*

*Au programme : combat de posters, boissons offertes par Apple Inc, Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! *
_*Chasse au yéti dans les rues ! *_
_*Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !*_
_*Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde ! *_






=============​ 

_*Je viens, sur !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- Balooners (toujours présent)
- chagregel (En théorie oui mais Gala de l'ESC après donc je resterai pas tard  )

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- WebO. A voir (disponibilités, etc.)
- iTof (en fonction des finances et des 1895 posts qu'il me reste à faire d'ici là  ) 
- Yefi (Que si les fous suisses sont là  )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




-


----------



## chagregel (3 Février 2005)

Si cela ne dérange pas Taho!, je vous propose une journée Ski avant la bouffe!


 *Bouffe Mac Generation *

avec l'aimable participation de Pomme Grenette (car pour l'instant il y a plus de Macgéens), et là où ils seront !
Une organisation Taho!, noces, banquets et iPod _(Portables laissés au vestiaire, ce n'est pas une Lan... Michel Netzer a une dérogation !)_

*Samedi 26 Février 2005 *
*Grenoble ville olympique : Rendez-vous au Tex Mex Place Victor Hugo*

*Au programme : combat de posters, boissons offertes par Apple Inc, Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! *
_*Chasse au yéti dans les rues ! *_
_*Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !*_
_*Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde ! *_






=============​ 

_*Je viens, sur !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- Balooners (toujours présent)
- chagregel (En théorie oui mais Gala de l'ESC après donc je resterai pas tard  )

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- WebO. A voir (disponibilités, etc.)
- iTof (en fonction des finances et des 1895 posts qu'il me reste à faire d'ici là  ) 
- Yefi (Que si les fous suisses sont là  )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







____________________________________________

*Participera à la journée Ski *

Certainement dans le coin de Grenoble : Villard de Lans, 7 Laux, Chamrousse, 2 Alpes...

*Samedi 26 Février 2005 *
*Rendez-vous vers 8h00 du Matin a la gare SNCF de Grenoble*​

_*Je viens, sur !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
- chagregel (Au taquet )

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




-


----------



## Balooners (3 Février 2005)

*Bouffe Mac Generation *

avec l'aimable participation de Pomme Grenette (car pour l'instant il y a plus de Macgéens), et là où ils seront !
Une organisation Taho!, noces, banquets et iPod _(Portables laissés au vestiaire, ce n'est pas une Lan... Michel Netzer a une dérogation !)_

*Samedi 26 Février 2005 *
*Grenoble ville olympique : Rendez-vous au Tex Mex Place Victor Hugo*

*Au programme : combat de posters, boissons offertes par Apple Inc, Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! *
_*Chasse au yéti dans les rues ! *_
_*Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !*_
_*Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde ! *_






=============​ 

_*Je viens, sur !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- Balooners (toujours présent)
- chagregel (En théorie oui mais Gala de l'ESC après donc je resterai pas tard  )

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- WebO. A voir (disponibilités, etc.)
- iTof (en fonction des finances et des 1895 posts qu'il me reste à faire d'ici là  ) 
- Yefi (Que si les fous suisses sont là  )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







____________________________________________

*Participera à la journée Ski *

Certainement dans le coin de Grenoble : Villard de Lans, 7 Laux, Chamrousse, 2 Alpes...

*Samedi 26 Février 2005 *
*Rendez-vous vers 8h00 du Matin a la gare SNCF de Grenoble*​

_*Je viens, sur !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
- chagregel (Au taquet )
- Balooners (Ben pourquoi pas, sur un mal entendu ça peu marcher )


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




-


----------



## iMax (3 Février 2005)

Bon, JK, on y va ?


----------



## Yuls (4 Février 2005)

*Bouffe Mac Generation *

avec l'aimable participation de Pomme Grenette (car pour l'instant il y a plus de Macgéens), et là où ils seront !
Une organisation Taho!, noces, banquets et iPod _(Portables laissés au vestiaire, ce n'est pas une Lan... Michel Netzer a une dérogation !)_

*Samedi 26 Février 2005 *
*Grenoble ville olympique : Rendez-vous au Tex Mex Place Victor Hugo*

*Au programme : combat de posters, boissons offertes par Apple Inc, Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! *
_*Chasse au yéti dans les rues ! *_
_*Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !*_
_*Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde ! *_






=============​ 

_*Je viens, sur !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- Balooners (toujours présent)
- chagregel (En théorie oui mais Gala de l'ESC après donc je resterai pas tard  )

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- WebO. A voir (disponibilités, etc.)
- iTof (en fonction des finances et des 1895 posts qu'il me reste à faire d'ici là  ) 
- Yefi (Que si les fous suisses sont là  )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Yul's (organisation de la rencontre MacMoutarde dans l'Yonne)



____________________________________________

*Participera à la journée Ski *

Certainement dans le coin de Grenoble : Villard de Lans, 7 Laux, Chamrousse, 2 Alpes...

*Samedi 26 Février 2005 *
*Rendez-vous vers 8h00 du Matin a la gare SNCF de Grenoble*​

_*Je viens, sur !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
- chagregel (Au taquet )
- Balooners (Ben pourquoi pas, sur un mal entendu ça peu marcher )


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Yul's (pour les mêmes raisons que ci-dessus...)


----------



## appleman (5 Février 2005)

*Bouffe Mac Generation *

avec l'aimable participation de Pomme Grenette (car pour l'instant il y a plus de Macgéens), et là où ils seront !
Une organisation Taho!, noces, banquets et iPod _(Portables laissés au vestiaire, ce n'est pas une Lan... Michel Netzer a une dérogation !)_

*Samedi 26 Février 2005 *
*Grenoble ville olympique : Rendez-vous au Tex Mex Place Victor Hugo*

*Au programme : combat de posters, boissons offertes par Apple Inc, Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! *
_*Chasse au yéti dans les rues ! *_
_*Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !*_
_*Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde ! *_






=============​ 

_*Je viens, sur !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- Balooners (toujours présent)
- chagregel (En théorie oui mais Gala de l'ESC après donc je resterai pas tard  )
- Appleman

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- WebO. A voir (disponibilités, etc.)
- iTof (en fonction des finances et des 1895 posts qu'il me reste à faire d'ici là  ) 
- Yefi (Que si les fous suisses sont là  )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Yul's (organisation de la rencontre MacMoutarde dans l'Yonne)



____________________________________________

*Participera à la journée Ski *

Certainement dans le coin de Grenoble : Villard de Lans, 7 Laux, Chamrousse, 2 Alpes...

*Samedi 26 Février 2005 *
*Rendez-vous vers 8h00 du Matin a la gare SNCF de Grenoble*​

_*Je viens, sur !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
- chagregel (Au taquet )
- Balooners (Ben pourquoi pas, sur un mal entendu ça peu marcher )


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Appleman(j'adore le ski mais pas sur d'etre là la journée...)

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Yul's (pour les mêmes raisons que ci-dessus...)


----------



## J_K (6 Février 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bon, JK, on y va ?



Les finances ne sont pas au top et surtout on a une grosse soirée le 25. Je serai détruit le samedi!  Qui a dit "Vous buvez trop!"? :love:

Alors tailler la route, mauvais plan... :mouais:

Mais c'est gentil de proposer...


----------



## iMax (7 Février 2005)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Les finances ne sont pas au top et surtout on a une grosse soirée le 25. Je serai détruit le samedi!  Qui a dit "Vous buvez trop!"? :love:
> 
> Alors tailler la route, mauvais plan... :mouais:
> 
> Mais c'est gentil de proposer...



Oups... C'était sans compter sur une certaine soirée chez une certaine copine justement agendée ce week end là...


----------



## J_K (7 Février 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Oups... C'était sans compter sur une certaine soirée chez une certaine copine justement agendée ce week end là...



En effet... :love:

Cette certaine soirée, chez cette certaine copine, sera certainement bien sympa...


----------



## I POD Mini (12 Février 2005)

*Bouffe Mac Generation *


avec l'aimable participation de Pomme Grenette (car pour l'instant il y a plus de Macgéens), et là où ils seront !
Une organisation Taho!, noces, banquets et iPod _(Portables laissés au vestiaire, ce n'est pas une Lan... Michel Netzer a une dérogation !)_

*Samedi 26 Février 2005 *
*Grenoble ville olympique : Rendez-vous au Tex Mex Place Victor Hugo*

*Au programme : combat de posters, boissons offertes par Apple Inc, Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! *
_*Chasse au yéti dans les rues ! *_
_*Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !*_
_*Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde ! *_






=============​



_*Je viens, sur !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- Balooners (toujours présent)
- chagregel (En théorie oui mais Gala de l'ESC après donc je resterai pas tard  )
- Appleman
- I Pod Mini...
*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- WebO. A voir (disponibilités, etc.)
- iTof (en fonction des finances et des 1895 posts qu'il me reste à faire d'ici là  ) 
- Yefi (Que si les fous suisses sont là  )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Yul's (organisation de la rencontre MacMoutarde dans l'Yonne)



____________________________________________​ 
*Participera à la journée Ski *

Certainement dans le coin de Grenoble : Villard de Lans, 7 Laux, Chamrousse, 2 Alpes...

*Samedi 26 Février 2005 *
*Rendez-vous vers 8h00 du Matin a la gare SNCF de Grenoble*


_*Je viens, sur !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
- chagregel (Au taquet )
- Balooners (Ben pourquoi pas, sur un mal entendu ça peu marcher )


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Appleman(j'adore le ski mais pas sur d'etre là la journée...)

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Yul's (pour les mêmes raisons que ci-dessus...)


----------



## Taho! (13 Février 2005)

*Bouffe Mac Generation *


avec l'aimable participation de Pomme Grenette (car pour l'instant il y a plus de Macgéens), et là où ils seront !
Une organisation Taho!, noces, banquets et iPod _(Portables laissés au vestiaire, ce n'est pas une Lan... Michel Netzer a une dérogation !)_

*Samedi 26 Février 2005 *
*Grenoble ville olympique : Rendez-vous au Tex Mex Place Victor Hugo*

*Au programme : combat de posters, boissons offertes par Apple Inc, Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! *
_*Chasse au yéti dans les rues ! *_
_*Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !*_
_*Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde ! *_






=============​



_*Je viens, sur !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- Balooners (toujours présent)
- chagregel (En théorie oui mais Gala de l'ESC après donc je resterai pas tard  )
- Appleman
- I Pod Mini...

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- WebO. A voir (disponibilités, etc.)
- iTof (en fonction des finances et des 1895 posts qu'il me reste à faire d'ici là  ) 
- Yefi (Que si les fous suisses sont là  )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Yul's (organisation de la rencontre MacMoutarde dans l'Yonne)



____________________________________________​ 
*Participera à la journée Ski *

Certainement dans le coin de Grenoble : Villard de Lans, 7 Laux, Chamrousse, 2 Alpes...

*Samedi 26 Février 2005 *
*Rendez-vous vers 8h00 du Matin a la gare SNCF de Grenoble*


_*Je viens, sur !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
- chagregel (Au taquet )
- Balooners (Ben pourquoi pas, sur un mal entendu ça peu marcher )


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Appleman(j'adore le ski mais pas sur d'etre là la journée...)

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Yul's (pour les mêmes raisons que ci-dessus...)
- Taho! (je ne skie pas)


----------



## neo38 (15 Février 2005)

*Bouffe Mac Generation *


avec l'aimable participation de Pomme Grenette (car pour l'instant il y a plus de Macgéens), et là où ils seront !
Une organisation Taho!, noces, banquets et iPod _(Portables laissés au vestiaire, ce n'est pas une Lan... Michel Netzer a une dérogation !)_

*Samedi 26 Février 2005 *
*Grenoble ville olympique : Rendez-vous au Tex Mex Place Victor Hugo*

*Au programme : combat de posters, boissons offertes par Apple Inc, Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! *
_*Chasse au yéti dans les rues ! *_
_*Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !*_
_*Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde ! *_






=============​ 



_*Je viens, sur !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- Balooners (toujours présent)
- chagregel (En théorie oui mais Gala de l'ESC après donc je resterai pas tard  )
- Appleman
- I Pod Mini...

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- WebO. A voir (disponibilités, etc.)
- iTof (en fonction des finances et des 1895 posts qu'il me reste à faire d'ici là  ) 
- Yefi (Que si les fous suisses sont là  )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Yul's (organisation de la rencontre MacMoutarde dans l'Yonne)
- neo38 (anniversaire de prévu)



____________________________________________​ 
*Participera à la journée Ski *

Certainement dans le coin de Grenoble : Villard de Lans, 7 Laux, Chamrousse, 2 Alpes...

*Samedi 26 Février 2005 *
*Rendez-vous vers 8h00 du Matin a la gare SNCF de Grenoble*


_*Je viens, sur !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
- chagregel (Au taquet )
- Balooners (Ben pourquoi pas, sur un mal entendu ça peu marcher )


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Appleman(j'adore le ski mais pas sur d'etre là la journée...)

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Yul's (pour les mêmes raisons que ci-dessus...)
- Taho! (je ne skie pas)


----------



## WebOliver (17 Février 2005)

*Bouffe Mac Generation *


avec l'aimable participation de Pomme Grenette (car pour l'instant il y a plus de Macgéens), et là où ils seront !
Une organisation Taho!, noces, banquets et iPod _(Portables laissés au vestiaire, ce n'est pas une Lan... Michel Netzer a une dérogation !)_

*Samedi 26 Février 2005 *
*Grenoble ville olympique : Rendez-vous au Tex Mex Place Victor Hugo*

*Au programme : combat de posters, boissons offertes par Apple Inc, Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! *
_*Chasse au yéti dans les rues ! *_
_*Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !*_
_*Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde ! *_






=============​ 



_*Je viens, sur !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- Balooners (toujours présent)
- chagregel (En théorie oui mais Gala de l'ESC après donc je resterai pas tard  )
- Appleman
- I Pod Mini...

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- iTof (en fonction des finances et des 1895 posts qu'il me reste à faire d'ici là  ) 
- Yefi (Que si les fous suisses sont là  )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Yul's (organisation de la rencontre MacMoutarde dans l'Yonne)
- neo38 (anniversaire de prévu)
- WebO (trop short, je bosse vendredi et dimanche soir)


----------



## Yuls (18 Février 2005)

*Bouffe Mac Generation *


avec l'aimable participation de Pomme Grenette (car pour l'instant il y a plus de Macgéens), et là où ils seront !
Une organisation Taho!, noces, banquets et iPod _(Portables laissés au vestiaire, ce n'est pas une Lan... Michel Netzer a une dérogation !)_

*Samedi 26 Février 2005 *
*Grenoble ville olympique : Rendez-vous au Tex Mex Place Victor Hugo*

*Au programme : combat de posters, boissons offertes par Apple Inc, Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! *
_*Chasse au yéti dans les rues ! *_
_*Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !*_
_*Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde ! *_






=============​ 



_*Je viens, sur !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- Balooners (toujours présent)
- chagregel (En théorie oui mais Gala de l'ESC après donc je resterai pas tard  )
- Appleman
- I Pod Mini...
- Yul's (rencontre Macmoutarde au 5/03 reportée donc je viens !)   

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- iTof (en fonction des finances et des 1895 posts qu'il me reste à faire d'ici là  ) 
- Yefi (Que si les fous suisses sont là  )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- neo38 (anniversaire de prévu)
- WebO (trop short, je bosse vendredi et dimanche soir)

____________________________________________​ 
*Participera à la journée Ski *

Certainement dans le coin de Grenoble : Villard de Lans, 7 Laux, Chamrousse, 2 Alpes...

*Samedi 26 Février 2005 *
*Rendez-vous vers 8h00 du Matin a la gare SNCF de Grenoble*


_*Je viens, sur !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
- chagregel (Au taquet )
- Balooners (Ben pourquoi pas, sur un mal entendu ça peu marcher )
- Yul's (présent)


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Appleman(j'adore le ski mais pas sur d'etre là la journée...)

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Taho! (je ne skie pas)


----------



## J_K (20 Février 2005)

*Bouffe Mac Generation *


avec l'aimable participation de Pomme Grenette (car pour l'instant il y a plus de Macgéens), et là où ils seront !
Une organisation Taho!, noces, banquets et iPod _(Portables laissés au vestiaire, ce n'est pas une Lan... Michel Netzer a une dérogation !)_

*Samedi 26 Février 2005 *
*Grenoble ville olympique : Rendez-vous au Tex Mex Place Victor Hugo*

*Au programme : combat de posters, boissons offertes par Apple Inc, Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! *
_*Chasse au yéti dans les rues ! *_
_*Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !*_
_*Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde ! *_






=============​ 



_*Je viens, sur !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- Balooners (toujours présent)
- chagregel (En théorie oui mais Gala de l'ESC après donc je resterai pas tard  )
- Appleman
- I Pod Mini...
- Yul's (rencontre Macmoutarde au 5/03 reportée donc je viens !)   

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- iTof (en fonction des finances et des 1895 posts qu'il me reste à faire d'ici là  ) 
- Yefi (Que si les fous suisses sont là  )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- neo38 (anniversaire de prévu)
- WebO (trop short, je bosse vendredi et dimanche soir)
- J_K (un fou suisse en moins, désolé!)

____________________________________________​ 
*Participera à la journée Ski *

Certainement dans le coin de Grenoble : Villard de Lans, 7 Laux, Chamrousse, 2 Alpes...

*Samedi 26 Février 2005 *
*Rendez-vous vers 8h00 du Matin a la gare SNCF de Grenoble*


_*Je viens, sur !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
- chagregel (Au taquet )
- Balooners (Ben pourquoi pas, sur un mal entendu ça peu marcher )
- Yul's (présent)


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Appleman(j'adore le ski mais pas sur d'etre là la journée...)

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Taho! (je ne skie pas)
- J_K (N'étant pas là...)


----------



## Taho! (22 Février 2005)

Dernière précision : l'heure du rendez-vous est *22h30* (avant, le resto est plein), mais il est toujours possible de se donner rendez-vous avant place Victor Hugo pour aller boire un coup...
Si vous vous m'appeler en cas de soucis, demandez mon téléphone par MP


----------



## Balooners (22 Février 2005)

Je ne pense pas que se soit un problème, 22h30 un Samedi, c'est le début de soirée quoi, avant il y a bien sûr l'apéro


----------



## chagregel (22 Février 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas que se soit un problème, 22h30 un Samedi, c'est le début de soirée quoi, avant il y a bien sûr l'apéro



Pour moi ça va être chaud a cause du gala, je vais prendre un verre avec vous mais pour le diner ça va être tendu


----------



## Balooners (22 Février 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi ça va être chaud a cause du gala, je vais prendre un verre avec vous mais pour le diner ça va être tendu


 Comme d'hab quoi


----------



## chagregel (25 Février 2005)

Alors on en est ou pour le ski?
Nous ne sommes que 3 finalement?

On va ou?
RDV a quelle heure?


----------



## Balooners (25 Février 2005)

euh, Greg, en fait, pour le Ski, moi ça va être chaud, car en fait, je dois bosser. De toute façon, passe moi, un coup de tel si tu veux.


----------



## gootch (26 Février 2005)

*Bouffe Mac Generation *


avec l'aimable participation de Pomme Grenette (car pour l'instant il y a plus de Macgéens), et là où ils seront !
Une organisation Taho!, noces, banquets et iPod _(Portables laissés au vestiaire, ce n'est pas une Lan... Michel Netzer a une dérogation !)_

*Samedi 26 Février 2005 *
*Grenoble ville olympique : Rendez-vous au Tex Mex Place Victor Hugo*

*Au programme : combat de posters, boissons offertes par Apple Inc, Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! *
_*Chasse au yéti dans les rues ! *_
_*Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !*_
_*Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde ! *_







=============​

_*Je viens, sur !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- Balooners (toujours présent)
- chagregel (En théorie oui mais Gala de l'ESC après donc je resterai pas tard  )
- Appleman
- I Pod Mini...
- Yul's (rencontre Macmoutarde au 5/03 reportée donc je viens !)   
- Gootch et sa copine DONC 2 de plus !!!

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- iTof (en fonction des finances et des 1895 posts qu'il me reste à faire d'ici là  ) 
- Yefi (Que si les fous suisses sont là  )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- neo38 (anniversaire de prévu)
- WebO (trop short, je bosse vendredi et dimanche soir)
- J_K (un fou suisse en moins, désolé!)

____________________________________________​ 
*Participera à la journée Ski *

Certainement dans le coin de Grenoble : Villard de Lans, 7 Laux, Chamrousse, 2 Alpes...

*Samedi 26 Février 2005 *
*Rendez-vous vers 8h00 du Matin a la gare SNCF de Grenoble*


_*Je viens, sur !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
- chagregel (Au taquet )
- Balooners (Ben pourquoi pas, sur un mal entendu ça peu marcher )
- Yul's (présent)


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Appleman(j'adore le ski mais pas sur d'etre là la journée...)

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Taho! (je ne skie pas)
- J_K (N'étant pas là...)


----------



## gootch (26 Février 2005)

dites les gars, j'éspère que j'arrive pas trop tard au moins???

bon bah a ce soir j'éspère


----------



## WebOliver (26 Février 2005)

Sont tous sur les pistes? Déjà des photos?  

Amusez-vous bien.   Mettez quand même un peu le souk, hein.


----------



## chagregel (26 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sont tous sur les pistes? Déjà des photos?
> 
> Amusez-vous bien.   Mettez quand même un peu le souk, hein.



Si tu es sage


----------



## WebOliver (26 Février 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Si tu es sage



Tu as ordre de finir de finir nu, debout sur la table.


----------



## Balooners (27 Février 2005)

Bennn moi, je vien de rentrer ché moua et je suis pas en super forme ...


----------



## WebOliver (27 Février 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Bennn moi, je vien de rentrer ché moua et je suis pas en super forme ...



Bon, et les photos de la journée d'hier? Et la soirée?  :hein:


----------



## chagregel (27 Février 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Bennn moi, je vien de rentrer ché moua et je suis pas en super forme ...



Ah ouai!!!!


----------



## Taho! (28 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, et les photos de la journée d'hier? Et la soirée?  :hein:


La soirée était très bien, malgré l'heure tardive de réservation du resto. Il y a eu 20 personnes, dont Mme Netzer et peu de photos, seul Michel en a pris quelques unes, mais ne me les a pas encore envoyées.
je n'ai malheureusement pas eu le temps de parler avec tout le monde et je le regrette
la prochaine sera annoncée très prochainement


----------



## gootch (28 Février 2005)

voila un maigre avant gout de la pomme bouffe de vendredi soir. c'est appleman qui me l'a donné.


----------



## Taho! (28 Février 2005)

La 5 est déjà programmée et c'est par ici


----------

